
Loop Quantum Gravity - p4bl0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_quantum_gravity
======
istrading
How close do you think we are to quantum understanding/application in the real
world? I watched a video of an IBM executive where he said quantum computers
were only 5 years away, but I didn't know how true it was. Corporate
executives tend to exaggerate

